# Burstner Ixeo Time 585 - Motor Home of the Year - NOT!



## Beab

After 4 happy years with a second-hand Geist 65 and after a visit to the NEC show in February, we decided that the new Burstner was for us. Apart from the attractive layout, the pull-down bed was a big pull for us - two labs below, us up above - it seemed perfect.

Sadly things have not worked out. Are we the only owners of this brilliantly designed, "Which Motorhome of the Year 2011" camper with clips which release the bed as soon as you start rolling on the open road?! With no load on the bed at all (i.e. no duvet, no pillows or anything) the clips hold. But push the bed up with the bedding in place (a feature we are assured is normal for these Burstner beds) and down it comes as soon as you start moving. We've tried adjusting the tension in the release mechanism and, to be fair, so have Southdowns Motor Homes, who we bought it from. They seem to be as at a loss, as we are (and they have really tried to fix the problem).

So the question is, is it just us? There must by now be other new proud owners of this brilliantly neat, award-winning motor home. Has everyone else gone for the electric motor lift option (which doesn't use the clips to retain the bed once its up)? Or will the clips simply not tolerate the extra weight of a duvet?!!!!!!!!!!

This single problem is seriously eroding our pleasure from this lovely new motor home. Any comments most welcomed and thanks.

Beab :?:


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Hi Beab & welcome to the madhouse :lol:,

Sorry to hear you are having issues with the drop down bed. We have a Quadro (the early Ixeo before Audi got miffed and forced Burstner to change the name) which has the 'old' lock up catch which is basically a shoot bolt which rests above a block on the van wall & it has never caused the issue you mention with it coming down in transit. It may be worth suggesting to Southdowns fitting this older type system, or if it won't, simply a similar shoot bolt and the Burstner block/wedge on the wall in addition to the one you have currently. 

Funnily enough I was talking to the workshop manager at CamperUK on an unrelated issue and he mentioned (without prompting) what a pain the new catch was on the bed when he saw ours was the old type, 'wishing they had never changed it!'

As to bedding, you are right, there is no room to store any on the bed when 'up', it irritates us also but we have/ use a lightweight camping double sleeping bag which is plenty warm enough even in sub zero temps, and stuff it in the bottom of our wardrobe the rest of the time. Not ideal I know but it works.

Anyway HTH.

Mike


----------



## silkcut1105

*burstner*

hi ive got the swift belair 750 with drop down bed ive got 2 safty harness clips the same as they use on baby harnesses and i have a memory foam mattress and duvay 2 m/ foam pillows and i know it heavy as i have to push it up every morning but those clips have never let me down [so to speak]. hope this helps in your problem.


----------



## dhutchy

Ours was like that but we took it in and it was adjusted and as been fine since even with duvet on .


----------



## Bikerb

We have had the same problem with our it585 bed. Don't bother with straps as the angle they make with the roof will put a big strain on fixings band straps. Our buckles broke coming off the ferry. The dealer managed to get dome information from Burstner (in German) and has adjusted the complete mechanism. It now seems OK. I will let you know how it performs on our first outing!


----------



## brandywine

It was MMMs motorhome of the year as well. They have now got one on test and have just read a long list of faults with theirs.

They consider "a fairly minor list which an enthusiastic amateur could fix" although one would be an MOT failure!

If suppliers cant get it right for a magazine test, what chance do we stand.

Regards.


----------



## Beab

*A solution*

Sorry to hear others are having the same problem but not really surprised. The fact is the clips which hold the bed up are too loose and as soon as you get a roll on the camper (even driving on a smooth road) the release mechanism triggers and down comes the bed.

Southdown have been fantastic - as frustrated as we have been and have tried everything with Burstner engineers involved also. Finally, the problem is resolved - thanks to the inginuity of Southdown mechanics. They have fitted new springs to the clips and also a much "stiffer" release mechanism - which now requires the palm of the hand to release rather than a thump. The bed now rides much more statically (rather than bouncing around when going along) and so far, we have had no problem since that fix.

We have had the new Burstner for four months and only now do we have the confidence to take it on a longer trip without the fear of the bed coming down while driving. Again, not for want of trying by Southdown - who not only fixed the problem, but cleaned the van and re-delivered it as good as new with a bottle of bubbly in the fridge. Can't speak highly enough about them. And if your mechancis want/need help, tell them to ring Southdown!

So off to France for a longer holiday and a real test. But totally confident that the problem is finally fixed!  8)


----------



## marknmark

hi, new to this site so this is first post.
We took delivery of our 585 in April this year and have been all round europe in it already.
We did have a problem with the bed dropping down before we went but our dealer was able to fix it by attaching two straps (one either side) which we now simply tighten up before we move off. This was an easy job, has fixed the problem and allowed us to stop worrying about the bed moving and just enjoying being out in it.


----------



## SpeedyDux

There was also a long-running thread on the French Camping-Car Infos forum about the descending bed while driving problem with these Ixeos. I'm surprised that Burstner didn't discover this defect at prototype stage, and fix this at the factory instead of relying on dealers to carry out ad-hoc modifications.


SD


----------



## Bikerb

Just got back from a weekend away. The bed is now a lot easier to operate and it stays up without the need for straps. Get your dealer to fix it properly as the Burstner service sheet recommends.
Has anyone had the overflowing roof problem in wey weather. The puddle forms right above the door and when you open the door and step onto the step it overflows and runs down through the door opening and also onto you if you are taking wet shoes off. Any suggestions? :?


----------



## sianne

*Getting wet and dropping bed*

Hi,

Picked up our 585 about a month ago, this is our first motorhome. so far we love it!! 

We tried it overnight the day we got it and spotted the wet door problem, Becks in Norfolk fitted a small semi circular rubber gutter above the door and so far that has worked great (Cost us £22 mind you!)

Drove it from Norwich to Just outside Portsmouth with ladder, duvet and 2 pillows on the bed, it stayed up all the way. did a 70 mile trip out this weekend fine again, on the way back bed dropped down! :evil: A link to the service sheet would be great, if anyone knows where to get it :?:


----------



## j50jwr

*A fix is available!*

Hi There, I missed this up till now, as it hadn't been copied to the Burstner forum, for some reason. ( I found it in a Google search)

We bought our 585 in June 2011 and from the start, also had trouble with the drop down bed releasing in motion. It was "fettled" by the supply dealer a couple of times, but by the third attempt, in late 2011, a proper fix had been released by Burstner. Both "toy" catches, and the push button were replaced with much more substantial bolts released by a turn control under the bed. This has, from fitting, been perfect, although it takes a firm twist, and a slight lift to release. I noticed at Peterborough in April, that the 2012 models had yet another control handle, but didn't get a chance to look at the mechanism, Those of you that were, will probably understand why.

We are aware of the problem of water collecting on the roof, but as we had awning fitted it doesn't fall onto us when coming out of the habitation door, instead it has caught me out once exiting the drivers door!

John


----------



## Bikerb

*Burstner Ixeo Time 585*

The latest mechanism supplied by burstner and fitted early last year appears to work but has had limited testing due to a shoulder injury.
I am interested in your fix as the shoulder injury means that I can no longer lift my right arm above my shoulder so need a one handed system. 
We considered changing the van but have not found anything that meets our size/space requirements and we like the van we have.
Do you have any information about the dealer who fitted the bolt mechanism?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Beab

*Burstner Ixeo Time*

Thanks for that post. We went through almost the same procedure, including the very stiff turn handle being fitted on the under side of the bed, but all to no avail. The bed continued to drop intermittently, such that we could never feel secure to have a passenger traveling with us for fear that the bed would land on their head. Eventually Burstner agreed to electrify the bed for us and since then it has been brilliant. No more muscle improving exercise to push the bed up either, just the push of a button! And incidentally we have also solved the problem of water collection on the roof - we have two pieces of expensive stuck on guttering, one on the edge of the roof and the other above the door itself. And we are enjoying our van very, very much!!


----------



## rosalan

We had a t660 from Burstner who make excellent vans but the first time it rained and I opened the drivers door, I caught the whole contents of the roof down my neck. So it is not just the Ixea that has that problem, it seems to be a Burstner design feature.

Alan


----------



## j50jwr

*Lifting still required, to release*

Hi Bob, The conversion was performed by Becks Garage, our supplying dealer. It needs a good push up with my right hand / arm to enable me to turn the release handle with left (my strongest). This is with ladder, duvet and two pillows on top. The release lift effort is reduced (on mine) if the bedding is removed, presumably because you don't have to squash down the bedding. I think it may be worth investigating the electric option in view of your injury.
Despite this problems we are enjoying this lovely little van (180 nights in 18months)


----------



## Beab

I agree - go for the electric option - and get Burstner to pay for the conversion. They did for us! 

Bridget


----------



## Nicthat

We bought a Brand New Ixeo plus 875 with electric drop down bed in April last year. At the time the drop down bed wasn't working. We're now fast approaching a year, 3 control units 4 replacement motors (1 each side) have it booked in for another fix next week as it still doesn't work. Wished ot only did we have a bed that worked but bought from another manufacturer as the vehicle has turned out to be a nightmare with a whole host of issues! Don't get me started!


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

Just going to resurrect this thread, because we are stuck in Serville with the infamous Ixeo bed down and one of the catchs broken. A local dealer is going to fit new catchs to get us back to GB.

What's the latest feeling on this bed problem if one has a Sept 2011 model of this van! Are there stronger catchs as the latest Ixeo 585 has a redesigned mechanism? Could i push for the electric ver.?

thanks

MAC


----------



## j50jwr

*At least 3 variations*

Hi MAC, 
I'm aware of three variations in the manual version on these beds. My June 2011 van started off with the version with the central push button, operating, by bowden cable, small zinc plated catches (resembling a miniature car boot release catch). These latched onto D shaped hangers attached to the side wall mounted hinge plates.

After several months of trying and failing, my supplying agents, heard that Burstner had released a replacement mechanism which they fitted in Autumn 2011. This consists of a rotating handle fitted into the panel under the bed, (looking like a caravan door handle) operating two angled steel spring loaded bolts on the bed that locate into nylon like ramped mouldings. Both are fitted in place of and in the same locations as the originals. In my case these have performed well, although it takes a good heave to turn the handle, taking the weight off the bed at the same time.

In April last year I noticed that the 2012 van had a large handle fitted to the location of the original, which in the recent video from the MMM test of a similar model shows, is pulled to release the bed. I've no idea how this operates the catch or bolt, or indeed a third securing method, but a look at a new van should indicate what.

The feedback above indicates that the electric version is not perfect either, so I guess you must talk it over with your dealer to see what they suggest.

Hope you get it sorted, so at least you can get home OK

Regards John


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

Many thanks John that's put us in the picture. I feel the Spanish dealer will fit the original button, 'Noddy in Toytown', idea, but that's okay to get us back. We will then take it up with the dealer and maybe get the shoot bolt mech.

thanks again

regards

MAC


----------



## j50jwr

*See my Garage entry*

Hi Mac, just updated my "online Garage" entry with a photo of the Bolt and catch.

John


----------



## cliffhanger

Thanks for the pics.

Will send some 'garage' of my changes when I get back

regards

MAC


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

Just an update. Just left Spanish dealer with bed modification. Catch system(same as Becks) so much better, no movement on the road. Only downside recessed catch could have been white, but that's being fussy.

MAC


----------



## j50jwr

*Good to hear*

Hi There, That's good to hear, I agree about the colour, but had never really thought about it until now. Do you find the handle stiff to operate? and what do you carry on the bed.

John


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi John

Yeah its dead stiff. The wife CANNOT operate it. We carry duvet and pillows and ladder.

MAC


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

Update to bed modification. Two screws have come loose on one side and can't be replaced(one broke off). Now heading for UK dealer to discuss!

MAC


----------



## Cervantes

Bikerb said:


> Just got back from a weekend away. The bed is now a lot easier to operate and it stays up without the need for straps. Get your dealer to fix it properly as the Burstner service sheet recommends.
> Has anyone had the overflowing roof problem in wey weather. The puddle forms right above the door and when you open the door and step onto the step it overflows and runs down through the door opening and also onto you if you are taking wet shoes off. Any suggestions? :?


Hi,
I know it's a while ago!! but if you still haven't found an answer I think I have found one here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-144652-overflowing-burstner-roof-this-is-for-you.html
Hope this solves your problem 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## stewartwebr

Just a little reminder to you guys thinking about having the electric bed option. My elegance has an electric drop down bed in the front, we don't use it due to the fixed bed in the back. However, we do not like the fixed table in the front so always remove it and add caravan type legs onto the top and store it on the electric drop down bed. 

Now the catch, I was surprised at how much battery power the raising and lowering of this bed uses. Not to much an issue for us as we eat out side most evenings. However, if you were a wild camper and this was your main bed and you used it every night it could consume a lot of your valuable power....just thought I would mention it...everything has a negative side

Hope you all get the issue resolved.


----------



## cliffhanger

Hi

We never went for the electric option. Our dealer fixed our bed once and for all with the Bursner kit. or at least they strengthed the kit. Works fine now.

Incidently we removed the central table and now carry a portable one. This has revolutionised the lounge and we have so much space. As much space as some A class!

MAC


----------

